# Grand Okanagan



## Tacoma (Mar 14, 2015)

Just picked up an eoy summer week at this resort. Wondering if anyone has been there recently.

Joan


----------



## travel maniac (Mar 15, 2015)

We were there last year and enjoyed the resort even though some rooms have started showing their age. We were in a 2 bedroom unit - some 2 bedroom configurations are weird but overall a pretty good resort in a beautiful location.

Going to Myra canyon trestles was something we enjoyed immensely.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks the resort told me they had been renovated recently so time will tell. I've wanted to go cycling on the railroad tracks but it's always so hot when we're in the region in August. Also one of our group is not capable of hiking or biking even though she is considerably younger. 

Joan


----------



## kenie (Mar 16, 2015)

We've stayed there once a year for the past few years. Off-season but always enjoy our stay. I know that they have renovated some rooms but it's a pretty nice place...


----------



## eal (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Joan,
The resort is in a great location - you can walk all over downtown and the lakeshore. They take pretty good care of the units but it can get noisy at times, especially in the summer with all those partying young'ns lol.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the responses we've had an eoy (odd) at Holiday Park for around 10 years now. Not fancy but we go with another couple and love it. We have discovered several great places in Lake Country. This will give us time to discover the downtown area. I have been looking to pick up another summer week in the area for a while now.

Joan


----------



## kenie (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/01/marriott-buys-canadas-delta-hotels-resorts-brand/

I don't know how this will affect the timeshares.....


----------



## ValHam (Mar 18, 2015)

Grand nicer than Holiday Park - I have stayed at both timeshares - The Grand is in the best location - lake - restaurants - everything walking distance .  Holiday is 3 star and the Grand is a 5 star - Good restaurants in the hotel and around the marina - amazing


----------



## BevL (Mar 18, 2015)

ValHam said:


> Grand nicer than Holiday Park - I have stayed at both timeshares - The Grand is in the best location - lake - restaurants - everything walking distance .  Holiday is 3 star and the Grand is a 5 star - Good restaurants in the hotel and around the marina - amazing



I agree completely.  No comparison really.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just spent four nights at The Grand in a 1 bed. timeshare unit.   (Belongs to a friend).

Overall, the stay was great.  Some hiccups -- room wasn't ready on time.  Reception desk gave us two 'appies in The Grand Bay restaurant whilst waiting.  Check-ins were busy.    We had to rewash the kitchen floor, as it was very sticky, but didn't complain.

Car parking costs $19 per night on site.  Bit of a surprise, as my friend did not tell me.  Phone calls cost $1.48 per connection.   

Front desk staff were polite and helpful throughout our stay.

There was an 'owner's meeting' in The Vines on the Monday morning, attended by Steph, who is involved with the timeshare side.  Coffee and muffins supplied.  About 8 owners showed up.   I attended, as my friend is thinking of selling and I wanted to see if there would be any negatives for her.  (She resides in England). Two of the couples bought in 20 years ago, and their rooms have NOT been renovated since then.  One of these couples said their room was "filthy" even after they had to wait until 6.00 pm to get into it.    I suggested to this couple that they come to this website and blog about all their problems, which were many indeed.  

Be aware of the type of contract you buy.  Some have 'lost' their ability to book bonus weeks and get a free clean mid-week.  Many other 'privileges' seem to have been taken away over the year.  

Steph was very interested in learning of this site, and I have every faith that she would look after the problems caused to these owners.  Apparently, the two units that have never been renovated are due to be renovated in Nov.  I do hope that will transpire.  

The unit we were in was renovated 5 years ago.   Still lots of life left in it IMO.  It was comfortable.   

No Washers/Dryers onsite.  Laundry/dry-cleaning service available.  

Tacoma - I've sent you a pm.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 10, 2015)

PS  ...  The staff said the Marriott takeover went well.   Funny enough, the wifi sign-in changed as we were there to Marriott.  First class speed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2015)

note a review of this resort does earn a 6mo free TUG membership extension as it has not been reviewed in the past 6mo!

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Delta Grand Okanagan Resort and Conference Centre&ID=13770


----------

